
More than 50 nations, but not U.S., sign onto cybersecurity pact - tareqak
https://www.axios.com/cybersecurity-paris-call-for-trust-france-21e434df-8a59-48bc-8cde-cd1c1f43dfd0.html
======
tareqak
Choice quotes:

The original signatories included more than 50 nations, 130 private sector
groups and 90 charitable groups and universities, but not the United States,
United Kingdom, Russia or China.

Key absentees from the agreement included the U.S., U.K. and Australia — three
of the five nations in the powerful Five Eyes digital surveillance alliance.
The others, Canada and New Zealand, both signed.

Many restrictive regimes also did not sign on, including China, North Korea,
Russia and Iran, who all have active cyberwarfare programs, and Saudi Arabia,
which does not.

Israel, which has a large domestic cybersecurity industry, also did not sign
on.

